# steroids increase speed?



## dedicated57 (Oct 14, 2003)

i read somewhere steroids increses speed/coordination is this true? if so would it increase lets say a 40 time by a tenth of a second or more? will speed go back down when off roids? thnx


----------



## Mudge (Oct 14, 2003)

Ben Johnson was using winstrol when he got busted for steroid use, but he trained as well. Supposedly he was squatting well into the 600s for reps but I dont recall the claimed dose he was running.

Steroids by itself will do only so much, training and diet come first, the gear is just a supercharger if you will.

Since steroids make you "superhuman" then going off them will remove some of your gains yes. However the idea behind using is that you hopefully dont lose but a small percentage of those gains.


----------



## dedicated57 (Oct 15, 2003)

thnx mudge


----------



## Arnold (Oct 15, 2003)

If you take steroids and train for speed, yes they will.


----------

